# New member from California, king of the smoking states! -UPDATED QVIEW



## swoods93631 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok ok, california lacks any title for smoking meat. it sounded good for a minute though!

Just saying hi, I have been smoking meat (mostly pork) on a small electric grill for awhile now and just recently got a Char-Griller Duo w/ Side firebox. I have found this forum very helpful and hope to learn lots more about smoking techniques.


----------



## eman (Jul 1, 2010)

welcome to SMF !

 that smoker looks to clean. ya need to get it smoked up . Take the time to look around ,allways something new to see


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, glad to know that you're finding the threads helpful. It's all good my friend,


----------



## squirrel (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard Calli feller! This is one awesome place and the folks are alot of fun too! Yea, you need to get that new machine smoked up and then post us some pics of great looking BBQ!


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome You were right!!!! California is the smoking KING when on fire as in forest fires.

I know just moved from San Diego land of the fires in the hills...LOL

Enjoy the forum as there are many Californians here and we all like to see and hear about good smokes....

Good looking rig but toooo clean need some smoke on it LOL


----------



## harryho (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome.........to a fellow Californian.

I would have to point out though that Santa Maria, CA is in the BBQ meat map!
 ................the Tri-tip used to be mainly a cut for grinding until the Santa Maria Steak became popular across the US.....also the Santa Maria Grills are named after the California Central-coast town.


----------



## meateater (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes sir it time for you to start smoking. This is one of the best places to find out alot of info for smoking and your meat seections to. Now go out there and get something to smoke. If you have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to help you in just about anyway. Heck someone might even come over and show you how to smoke a good meal to.


----------



## deannc (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard over there in the king of Q state! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As the others have already said, you've definitely found the right place for some great information and some very friendly folks who are willing to help out with even the simplest of things.  Congrats on the new smoker!  Throw you a couple slabs of ribs on there in and that nice looking smoker broke in!


----------



## deannc (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, we got to do something about these smokin animals (avatars)! LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome from Fallbrook - great looking smoker - What part of the state are ya from


----------



## swoods93631 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well to answer some of you guys, I am from the central valley, south of Fresno! I used to live up in the those burning mountains in Sonora by Yosemite! Ya that new smoker is way to clean and I will be smoking several slabs of BB ribs this weekend for the 4th. I will break it in proper! I will certainly be posting pics of the ribs after Saturday so stay tuned.... I hope I do okay on my first smoke in this beast! I am just going to take it slow and relaxed.... maybe have a beer or three.  Thank you all for the great replies, I have been lurking the forum for a couple months now and really appreciate the warm welcome.

Dean - I like my smoking monkey and your smoking pigs! I actually got that avatar for a quit smoking (cigs) forum when I quit smoking (cigs) over a year ago... but it is fitting for here...

I have a post on the pork forum about my first smoke this weekend here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...duo-w-side-fire-box-advice-please#post_516454

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!! I hope your time here is eventful and educational. Get that thing fired up and full of Q so we can see how well you do over in Cali.


----------



## chefrc (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome swoods

Now let's get that smoker nice and greasy and all smoked up. Welcome again Friend


----------



## harryho (Jul 2, 2010)

Central Valley...........you should have access to pretty good beef out there!


----------



## swoods93631 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## harryho (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that it for the Central Valley? I thought there were more cattle farms/ranches out there than just Harris Ranch..........


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome swoods,

You're right, California isn't the smoking king, but you can go to this poll & add another vote to our great West Coast smokers:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83280/where-are-you-from-poll

Good to have you,

Bearcarver


----------



## swoods93631 (Jul 2, 2010)

harryho said:


> Is that it for the Central Valley? I thought there were more cattle farms/ranches out there than just Harris Ranch..........


Oh yeah there are a lot more, Harris is just my fav. beside maybe a small Ma and Pa ranch....


----------



## etcher1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## swoods93631 (Jul 4, 2010)

OK here is your Qview, The pics start about halfway through smoking simply because I did not have time when I started them to stop for pics. Was a busy Saturday. These ribs turned out very moist and falling off the bone just the way I like them. I think not to bad for my first smoke on this rig. The temp average about 225-235 for a little over 5 hours, Hickory, dry rub w/o mop and I did not foil them at any point.

I did not do the mod with the dryer hose to bring the chimney down however I did take the charcoal tray and flip it upside down and suspended it on the second rung. This worked great. Now the theory is this should only get better with practice!







	

		
			
		

		
	
   







*Done!*


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice first run! Great looking ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Definately do the smoke stack mod... it really does help and only takes a minute to do.


----------



## ficeroy (Feb 1, 2011)

Dang those look good.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

welcome to smf!!! i have a duo also and love the big beast!!! hope ya enjoy your new smoker as much as i do!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you aboard. Those ribs look excellent! Nice smoker!


----------



## sauced (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome aboard and those ribs look real good!!!


----------

